# Ballast Kato Unitrack



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Here is a video I have done on ballasting Kato Unitrack.
Hope you enjoy it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eD-EHgsTcto

Mike


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Here is another short one with Robin in it and some fast motion of applying ballast to the yard.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecKme3DnIe8


Thanks , Mike


----------

